# No draft picks, no cap space, and off-season FYI



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is a quick rundown of our summer situation for all you fantasy GM's out there.


Just so everyone knows, the Raptors don't have any draft picks this year.

Their first round pick (22) is going to Charlotte via Cleveland from the Lamond Murray trade.

Their second rounder (52) is going to Portland from the Damon Stoudamire trade. Yes, it has been delayed that long.

Personally, I'm perfectly happy to not add a rookie to this team. We have enough youth. Maybe we can bring in Roko Ukic or something like that, somebody with international experience, but I don't want a fresh faced kid unless he is someone that fills a need. We have enough players to develop right now.


Also, we have no cap space. We spent it on Bosh and Ford's extensions. They jump from making about seven million this year to making twenty next year combined.

We have eleven players under contract for next year (including Parker, Garbajosa, Calderon, Graham, Humphries, Dixon, Jackson, Garbajosa, and Nesterovic). We will still be paying for Alvin Williams ($2M) but not for Alonzo Mourning.

Mo Pete is a restricted free agent, meaning if another team offers him a contract, we can match it. We can also go above the salary cap to keep him if we want to. Another option we have with Mo is a sign-and-trade, where we sign him to a contract and then immediately trade him to another team. This allows us to add a player and go over the cap at the same time.

Uros Slokar, Pape Sow, and Darrick Martin are unrestricted free agents. We need to use either the MLE, if we are over the cap, or our space under the cap to sign them, should they not sign for league minimums and should we be interested in keeping them.


Thanks!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

There are guys on this roster you can trade like Joey, Dixon, and Rasho. Uros Slokar, Pape Sow, and Darrick Martin can be shown the door my best best is that BC goes to Europe again and sign some talent for dirt cheap like he did with AP and Garbo because all the players in this year free agent market are asking to be overpaid. Also we need to look at team needs to me we need help in 2 areas 1.) a slasher who drives the basket on a constant basis and 2.) a tough rebounding centre I like Jamal Maglore in this situation he might be out of our price range though


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

not Europe again, this time 1 NBA playoff savy vet.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Our best asset is trading Jose or TJ Ford.... IMO, preferably TJ Ford, for a young athletic wing player who can start immediately.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Do whatever it takes to get Nocioni.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Our best asset is trading Jose or TJ Ford.... IMO, preferably TJ Ford, for a young athletic wing player who can start immediately.


:cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's true that clips are having PG problems, I guess they could part with Magg, but he is injury prone, not sure I'd want him here.

Unless we could get Cassell in the deal somehow.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

hmmm, didn't know about mop being restricted. that would help. 

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We have some trade assets, mainly Jose and TJ although I would prefer if we keep both of them. I think Rasho played somewhat decent this year where it wouldn't be a joke to offer him to another team. He is overpaid but then again most big men in the league are. I think some teams like Cleveland, Houston, Miami, Atlanta wouldn't mind a combo guard like Dixon on their team. It might be hard to find takers for Joey Graham.

But then again, if BC could find trades for Araujo and Fred Jones, I would not be surprised if the Raptors end up with a busy offseason despite our situation.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Personally i'd trade calderon over tj...although calderon is more polished at this point in his career, tj has way more upside...once he learns to control his speed...gains a little more experience, gets a bit stronger, and develope's a mid-range game...he's going to be a deadly pg...i see calderon being a really good PG in his own right but lets not forget ukic was way more tauted 2years ago...if we bring him in and possibly trade calderon for a slasher i think we'd be set for next season...RJ or maggette would be my top 2 choices...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't see what we can offer Nets for RJ. Maybe Humphries because they need rebounding, but far from the worth of RJ. They don't need Graham, they have enough athletic 3s, they don't need calderon with a rotation of Kidd/marcus.

Best thing I could see would be, Rasho/Humphries + picks for RJ, which I don't see it hapening for either sides.


I would try and get Nachbar more than RJ. Plus RJ has a pretty big contract. Not sure we have the cap for it unless we find a way to unload Rasho, and even then, with Gnani on the team, and Bosh and Tj's extensions kicking in... We would have to part with either ford, bosh, gnani or RJ in the future if we get RJ.,


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I think there will be a lot of quality non-drafted college guys who will still be available as well as a few vets seeking a contender. Thats the beauty of the toronto situation. Jason Kidd was perhaps all that stood between you and a meeting with cleveland... As a free agent destination, going to a club with Chris Bosh and Brian Collangelo (sp) means you will be still in the game come post-season. always a plus.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> It might be hard to find takers for Joey Graham.


We should try to pursue Michael Pietrus in a sign-and-trade. Maybe Warriors (who are over the cap) may take Joey Graham to replace him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ballocks said:


> hmmm, didn't know about mop being restricted. that would help.
> 
> peace


Its the Larry Bird rule, isn't it? Three consecutive years under one contract and he becomes restricted? I'm not positive.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Its the Larry Bird rule, isn't it? Three consecutive years under one contract and he becomes restricted? I'm not positive.


oh, ok. no, he's unrestricted then (i think). bird's just mean we can go over the cap to make an offer- but not that we have the right to match. in other words, i guess we _can_ match if he/rob pelinka (agent) gives us the choice, but it won't be an official 'offer sheet' as it was for his last contract. 

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Speedytheif !*
> 
> Their second rounder (52) is going to Portland from the Damon Stoudamire trade. Yes, it has been delayed that long.



get the f%$# outta here, Damon Stoudamire???? wow

BC is gonna have to be really creative this offseason.....without picks or capspace looks like we will be seeing some dealing!


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

entering the 200708 season

mo pete is an *unrestricted* free agent
uros slokar is a *restricted* free agent
we presently have about $2.55MM of capspace and may use that between now and the beginning of the next fiscal season wherein capholds will nullify it
depending on the rise of the official 07/08 cap and decisions upon our restricted players, we may actually have capspace. however, as that the mid-level exception will be almost certainly larger than what we will have available (the exceptions we will potentially be able to use, mid level and bi-annual, are not usable in addition to capspace)


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

trade assets
08 first rounder - BC known to trade outta the first round to save money
dixon - just didn't cut it in the playoffs.. could help a lot of contenders as a shooter
graham - still an incredible athlete 
mo pete - contenders need shooters... mostcontenders over cap ... very likely sign and trade
CALDERON (hopefully not)
TJ
RASHO

i see a lot of possibilities for BC this offseason... i'd also like to see the swing man position upgraded.. my two top choices would be Gerald Wallace and Rashard Lewis.... i would also be happy with pietrus or delfino

g wall - would be a great addition... on Defence makes the team a lot more athletic... and gritty... also injuries would not be a huge problem with his minutes reduced from charlotte as well as overall team defence not causing him to kill himself nightly... 

rashard - would be easier to get with his whole contract situation and not wanting to sign in seatle and money not being anywhere... if we moved on rashard... we could throw in a the 08 pick... graham and rasho and the contracts should easily matchup

Delfino - could easily be obtained in a sign and trade for peterson... reportedley pistons would like a shooter in peterson

pietrus - would also be amazing... great athlete... good defender.... 


all in all.. no draft.. thats ok.. raptors have a huge summer... and it will be just as fun as last offseason waitin for colangelo to form ths team


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Bring in Ukic!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

d_umengan said:


> mo pete - contenders need shooters... mostcontenders over cap ... very likely sign and trade


Very unlikely sign and trade. MoPete will not be given more then the MLE (I don't think), which Unless I am missing something, nullifies the need for a sign and trade.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

A contender might be willing to give MoP a 7 or 8 mill deal for one or two years. That's the only way he gets more than the MLE.

Also, a team that has used its MLE to sign a guy may need a sign and trade to also add Peterson.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> A contender might be willing to give MoP a 7 or 8 mill deal for one or two years. That's the only way he gets more than the MLE.
> 
> Also, a team that has used its MLE to sign a guy may need a sign and trade to also add Peterson.


there you go: either someone would be willing to give him more than the MLE (wouldn't that be something) or someone would want to use more than just their one MLE.

in terms of the first, let's be real, that would shock. it's an awful free agent year so you never know but seriously... i think we're still talking about morris peterson.

in terms of the second, how many teams would qualify? one (new york)? there may be more than just new york, i don't know, but the other teams presumably wouldn't be willing to part with the talent we'd want in return. just as unlikely as the first, imo.

now, i wanted to make this here point: i've been very careful with the praise i've offered to colangelo to date, but he deserves credit (imo) for the way he's handled something like mop's impending free agency, namely the sign-and-trade he's already talked about. i mean, he's put it on the table for all to see- and early. he's got no ground to stand on but he's trying to tie a hypothetical trade scenario to any team's interest in acquiring mo pete. there's virtually no reason for anyone to get mop by s & t, imo, they might as well use their MLE, but colangelo has put it out there- if for no other reason than to improve his chances of getting something (anything) by the slightest of degrees. that's strong management acumen, imo. he's planted the seed. it might now work on someone, who knows, he's got nothing to lose.

his predecessors (babs and grunwald), on the other hand, would've been more likely to just swallow it, imo (i.e. "we're not getting anything for peterson") and say nothing of a possible s & t- and it would've made sense because it's just so unlikely- but i like the way colangelo works. he's not just waving the white flag- what good would it do? might as well put your hat in the lottery than not. let the flag wave itself. very savvy.

if BC gets something for mo pete, as bono once said to george stroumboulopoulos, "(BC), i'm a fan." 

peace


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

One other reason to S&T for Peterson. If you just sign him you are stuck with all your existing contracts. If you S&T him you get to dump some salary back to TOR. A player that doesnt' fit your system but TOR wants.

And don't ignore the value of a 1yr contract to a team. Most teams would gladly overpay a guy for a single year rather than pay him market value for 3-4 years. That kind of flexibility is worth something to a GM. So paying Mo 7+ mill for a year is much more friendly to a GM planning for the future than giving out a 4 year 20+ mill deal.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

MoPete is UNrestricted FA this offseason.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

What's your point? That just means we can't match. Doesn't change anything about possible sign and trades. All the scenarios we are discussing are still relevant.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Sign-and-trades usually only work for Restricted Free Agents because the team has the right to match. Toronto doesn't have that right with Peterson hence no sign-and-trade. A team after an unrestricted free agent is, by definition, going after that person to NOT give something up. Right?

If Peterson leaves, the Raptors won't be getting anything in return.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

narrator said:


> Sign-and-trades usually only work for Restricted Free Agents because the team has the right to match. Toronto doesn't have that right with Peterson hence no sign-and-trade. A team after an unrestricted free agent is, by definition, going after that person to NOT give something up. Right?
> 
> If Peterson leaves, the Raptors won't be getting anything in return.


I'm pretty sure Colangelo himself has talked about sign-and-trades, which is where my confusion over Peterson's status stems.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I'm pretty sure Colangelo himself has talked about sign-and-trades, which is where my confusion over Peterson's status stems.


Well a sign a trade can still be done, even if he's a unrestricted FA, like we did with Mcgrady for a 1st round pick way back when. It depends on what the other team is willing to pay for his services.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just to throw a few more names in there. Portland seems to be unsatisfied with Martell Webster's development, perhaps we could get him for Joey Graham and maybe a second rounder? I know Webster seems like a bust for a 6th pick but the guy is still only 20 years old and has decent SF size.

Marquis Daniels is another guy we might be able to get. With Indiana possibly looking to move lots of players this summer, maybe we can give him a look. He's a combo guard but unlike Dixon, he actually has decent size and is quite athletic.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Just to throw a few more names in there. Portland seems to be unsatisfied with Martell Webster's development, perhaps we could get him for Joey Graham and maybe a second rounder? I know Webster seems like a bust for a 6th pick but the guy is still only 20 years old and has decent SF size.


Portland had Joey's twin on the roster at the start of the year. I very much doubt Webster will be let go for a non-impact 3 and 2nd rounder - especially since Portland already has 4 2nd round picks in this draft. Expect Webster to either stay or be a part of a trade that lands Portland someone like RJ or Rashard Lewis.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

narrator said:


> Sign-and-trades usually only work for Restricted Free Agents because the team has the right to match. *Toronto doesn't have that right with Peterson hence no sign-and-trade. A team after an unrestricted free agent is, by definition, going after that person to NOT give something up. Right? *
> 
> If Peterson leaves, the Raptors won't be getting anything in return.


As mentioned before if there is a bidding war for Mo-Pete, he can go beyond the MLE, which would then necessitate a SNT if someones wants him.

Or if a team has already used there MLE.

It's plausible, but I can't see a team offering us a decent player, just a bad contract in return.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> *As mentioned before if there is a bidding war for Mo-Pete, he can go beyond the MLE, which would then necessitate a SNT if someones wants him.*
> 
> Or if a team has already used there MLE.
> 
> It's plausible, but I can't see a team offering us a decent player, just a bad contract in return.


If someone goes beyond the MLE, they'll have cap space. I just can't see a sign-and-trade in this situation.

As for your third point, it is on the money.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

I believe that we'll have approx $4M in cap space this offseason, which is better than nothing and if anything could be used to facilitate a 3-team trade and get a pick for ourselves.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

dirtybird said:


> I believe that we'll have approx $4M in cap space this offseason, which is better than nothing and if anything could be used to facilitate a 3-team trade and get a pick for ourselves.


while $4 mill might be better than nothing (though our cap space could also be nothing), it's not as much as the MLE. a little cap space can go a long way in making trades, it will just depend on how much the cap goes up.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

What about Ron Artest? Some articles out of Sacramento are pointing to a trade. Maybe a sign and trade for Mo Pete plus a 1st round pick?

He could be a great addition if he can keep his head in the game.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

george said:


> What about Ron Artest? Some articles about fo Sacramento are pointing to a trade. Maybe a sign and trade for Mo Pete plus a 1st round pick?
> 
> He could be a great addition if he can keep his head in the game.


Ron too much of an head case to take a chance on even though hes a great player I'll take a pass on him


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

He had a decent year. I think he can get his head straight.

this would be an awesome lineup

Ford/Calderon
Parker
Artest
Bosh
Bargnani


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Doug Smith on the fan( Tv show) said we have 5.7 million to spend


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> Doug Smith on the fan( Tv show) said we have 5.7 million to spend


Is that what the MLE is this year?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I believe so Speedy


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Dijon Thompson was draft express's MVP of the D-league. If he can show some defense in training camp i'm betting he's our guy. ie don't spend the MLE this season. go all mins for hungry youngins and keep with the character of the team - Thompson, Ukic, Jackson, Sow, Slokar. You gotta admit, they got talent. 

You gotta ask is any wing player going to get time? I think it's going to be damn hard to find a wing player better than Joey or Jackson for next year, let alone Dixon, AP, Andrea, and Garbo.

PG and PF- seat's taken.

C - Andrea is going to need all the time he can get. Rash and Hump get the rest.

No draft picks, no cap space? no problem.:cheers:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

How much is Luke Walton going to sign for?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

check that. i still want korolev too. one of the two (dijon and korolev) and maybe a strong man/shotblocker?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> check that. i still want korolev too. one of the two (dijon and korolev) and maybe a strong man/shotblocker?


I asked the Lakers board, we'll see what they think about Walton.

I also proposed a S/T deal with the Lakers; MoP for Luke Walton. The reason for them is they'll probably take back less salary, get to move Odom back to SF and get a solid backup swing man.

Reason for us is that he's a starting quality three who works his way into games and could deliver some of what this team needs (although, I don't think we're getting more athletic).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

george said:


> What about Ron Artest? Some articles out of Sacramento are pointing to a trade. Maybe a sign and trade for Mo Pete plus a 1st round pick?
> 
> He could be a great addition if he can keep his head in the game.


I don't think Artest is Colangelo's type of players. If Mitchell comes back next year, there is just no way Mitchell and Artest can co-exist considering their personalities.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Even though I would love to see Mo.Pete to stay a Raptor for life, I dont see it happening. Therefore I want to see a sign and trade with the Sixers. Raptors would sign and trade Mo.pete along with Joey G, for Andre Iguodala. I think Andre would bring that much needed consistency at the SG/SF slot and he would be great in our offense running side by side with TJ or Jose at the point.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't see Philly doing it, they seem commited to AI as their franchise. I guess it will depend on who they draft. If they get somebody who they feel can be built around and AI is expandable, sure, but not until they draft.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

DWADE4 said:


> Even though I would love to see Mo.Pete to stay a Raptor for life, I dont see it happening. Therefore I want to see a sign and trade with the Sixers. Raptors would sign and trade Mo.pete along with Joey G, for Andre Iguodala. I think Andre would bring that much needed consistency at the SG/SF slot and he would be great in our offense running side by side with TJ or Jose at the point.


Philly ain't that stupid lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Signing Artest (or Wells, or Patterson) would fly in the face of the "character" guys we are building our team with. Don't put money on it happening.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The irony is that Wells would be the answer to our rebounding problems. Maybe Artest too.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> The irony is that Wells would be the answer to our rebounding problems. Maybe Artest too.


basically we need a "bad guy" to get dirty


----------

